# Tankmates for a ray tank



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I would like to get some ideas for a tankmate for my rays im going to get soon. I dont want the obvious answers like aros and datniod and bichirs....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

loads of neons and guppys?

oscars?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

fine don't take my advice of some aros


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a jack dempsey, tinfoil barb, any fish thats too big for the ray to swallow and unaggressive enough to not attack the ray


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

None,
less Bioload in the tank, the better results you will have with your
Rays. Keeping them in a species tank is best unless you have one hell
of a good filter system. Water quality is a key factor in keeping
Potamotrygon


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

What about Discus? depending on the rays you get, certain color discus might look cool with them.

of course the one species that I've seen to stay away from are plecos, I saw pics of what one did to the top of a ray, not awful, but if I spend money on a ray I don't want a round shaped scar from a pleco.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> None,
> less Bioload in the tank, the better results you will have with your
> Rays. Keeping them in a species tank is best unless you have one hell
> of a good filter system. Water quality is a key factor in keeping
> Potamotrygon


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

some fei fengs, beutiful.. expensive. aka Charming phoenix, I know a place you can get them.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> some fei fengs, beutiful.. expensive. aka Charming phoenix, I know a place you can get them.


 you sure love flowrhorns...but i think they might attack the ray?don't you think?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

charming phoneix are not flowerhorns... they are like super exotic tinfoil barbs sort of .. the ones with flaming tiger striped fins.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Found one...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Pics doesnt show


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

PLECOS suck on rays? i just thought they were bottom feeders


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh my bad bdk







..i know which ones your talking about now...got them confused...yes those are very nice..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

PLecos and rays are a no no. Some plecos are agressive and caniverious eaters.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I jest remembered reading somewhere that someone had a set of Clown Loaches that would school either right above or right behind their ray. That would look cool until they got too big, but of course then you could trade them in and get smaller ones.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I have been able to keep Peacock bass and a horned pleco with my rays and have heard of Black River puffers and clown loaches also.
I would stay away from most if not all S.A. American cichlids and anything that can fit in a Rays mouth will end up there in just a matter of time.

As stated above be very careful not to over load your tank,Rays are very sensitive to water paremeters and are very messy themselves so overkill the filteration and consistance water changes are very important.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn very nice O...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Olson said:


> I have been able to keep Peacock bass and a horned pleco with my rays and have heard of Black River puffers and clown loaches also.
> I would stay away from most if not all S.A. American cichlids and anything that can fit in a Rays mouth will end up there in just a matter of time.
> 
> As stated above be very careful not to over load your tank,Rays are very sensitive to water paremeters and are very messy themselves so overkill the filteration and consistance water changes are very important.


 This is a BADASS pic!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i hope he doest add that pic for potm (non piranha)
its a sure winner


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam i hope he doest add that pic for potm (non piranha)
> its a sure winner


 I hope he does


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks everyone









o snap its eric I know you said you aid you dont want to hear it but I also just bought a juvie Black Arrow that is in a grow out tank and will be a future Ray tank mate,I think this is a perfect set up.Also stay away from Oscars or other large cichlids cause I have heard they have a liking to Ray eyeballs







....What kinda Ray are you lookin at getting?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

arowanas man. one of the best tankmates for a ray


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Datnoids are awesome with rays. I keep a few of those with my rays. Also have channa barcas with the rays and they all get along fine.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> some fei fengs, beutiful.. expensive. aka Charming phoenix, I know a place you can get them.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> > some fei fengs, beutiful.. expensive. aka Charming phoenix, I know a place you can get them.


 Nice Red X


----------

